# Newton and Hyrum trip



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

It's been a little while since posting a report; havent had as much time as i'd like to get out, and i lost my camera cord so i wasnt able to post pics anyway.... So saturday 1/19/2013, a friend and i hit newton dam early. Got on the ice at 7:30 fished till 10:30. It was steady fishing for us; within 5-10 minutes of dropping the jigs i hooked into a crappie. The bites were consistent for 3 hours of fishing, we caught a bunch of crappie and perch, and three bluegill. most were to small to keep but we did leave a few for dinner. We left because we wanted to grab some lunch, so we headed to LW's and grabbed some pulled pork sandwiches then it was off to hyrum for the rest of the day. We got to hyrum dam around 1:30 and fished till 6:00. we fished the south shore east of the ramp and quickly got hits, we pulled up two tiny tiny rainbows and then nothing... we moved closer to shore and found more hits. we were hoping for perch but all we got were cruising rainbows. kept 3 to add to our perch and crappie. but again most were pretty small and put back. The best story of the day was when my buddy hooked a trout, while reeling it in i saw my spring bobber bounce so i set the hook and had one on too. Then both of our other rods starting getting hits, we were freaking out thinking we were into a nice school. He got his trout to the hole and it snapped the line. then I reeled mine up and through and noticed that all four lines were tangled together. it was a mess!! Overall it was a good day. we caught somewhere around 40 fish, a lot of small guys but enough for dinner. Glad I got to get out and fish though 

[attachment=2:sqo8bxcg]IMG_1020 (154x200).jpg[/attachment:sqo8bxcg]
[attachment=1:sqo8bxcg]IMG_1021 (150x200).jpg[/attachment:sqo8bxcg]
[attachment=0:sqo8bxcg]P1190036 (200x150).jpg[/attachment:sqo8bxcg]

the ice at newton and hyrum were 8-12 inches thick. At newton the edge was a little soft though.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Good to see you got out on the ice. 
Looks like it was a fun day for you.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

cbassonafly said:


> the ice at newton and hyrum were 8-12 inches thick. At newton the edge was a little soft though.


The edges are usually soft at Newton; I've always figured it's because the reservoir is so small and they don't let the water flow through like hyrum; that it's constantly rising little by little and so the ice is new on the edges. Perhaps there's a better reason.


----------



## Bama_Boy (Jan 23, 2013)

I was out at Newton last Saturday as well. Were you guys in the black tent about half-way up the reservoir right in the middle. I was in an Eskimo FatFish. We got into the crappie and bluegill at our first spot. We finally got into some perch in our last spot.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Bama_Boy said:


> Were you guys in the black tent about half-way up the reservoir right in the middle. I was in an Eskimo FatFish. .


yes that was us, I've always had good success right there in the middle. I saw your tent and wondered if you had gotten into any as well. Glad you found some; I'd like to get out there again it was a good trip.


----------



## Bama_Boy (Jan 23, 2013)

cbassonafly said:


> yes that was us, I've always had good success right there in the middle.


I have never fished right there where you guys were - at least through the ice. Hooked up a nice muskie this summer right about where you were. And the east bank was loaded with bass. I will most likely be out there again Saturday. Not too far for me to drive, and not nearly as crowded as other places.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

[/quote]I have never fished right there where you guys were - at least through the ice. Hooked up a nice muskie this summer right about where you were. And the east bank was loaded with bass. I will most likely be out there again Saturday. Not too far for me to drive, and not nearly as crowded as other places.[/quote]

I'd like to know how ya do if you go out. Newton is favorite of mine, not just in the winter, but all year round. Unfortunately for me its a long drive now haha, have to actually plan a trip to come up now. I'll see if I can hit it two or more times before the ice melts, good luck! If your looking for some company send me an invite, I always need a reason to visit the valley


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

Thinking about coming up to Newton to give it a try this weekend. Would love to get some perch, crappie and bluegills. Any place in particular that would be better to try? Coming up from Ogden so it is a bit of a trip for me. Any tips would help to make the trip worth it. Only been there once in the summer.


----------



## Bama_Boy (Jan 23, 2013)

If you are in Ogden and want to get into the perch and crappie, I would say just hang out at Pineview. Newton's crappie aren't much for size. The perch can be nice ones. And the bluegill are in there too, but smaller on average. I don't want to deter you from coming up - I enjoy fishing Newton. Just don't expect big slabs. I know you will catch fish if you are willing to move around.


----------



## Bama_Boy (Jan 23, 2013)

cbassonafly said:


> I'd like to know how ya do if you go out. Newton is favorite of mine, not just in the winter, but all year round. Unfortunately for me its a long drive now haha, have to actually plan a trip to come up now. I'll see if I can hit it two or more times before the ice melts, good luck! If your looking for some company send me an invite, I always need a reason to visit the valley


I will be sure to let you know. And yeah, I will try to let you know when I am planning on heading out there.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

coachmitchell said:


> Any place in particular that would be better to try? Coming up from Ogden so it is a bit of a trip for me. Any tips would help to make the trip worth it. Only been there once in the summer.


First of all i'm with Bama_Boy on going to pineview if your looking for nicer fish, but if your planning on Newton here are some things that i have tried that have produced fish.

I've had good success fishing right in the channel; I dont have a flasher or anything so I'm purely guessing where the fish are, but it seems that the perch/crappie like to hang out in the channel where its a little deeper and there is some cover there. If you have a flasher i wouldnt overlook the bays, there are fish in there but i've always struggled in the bays; i blame it on my lack of sonar  you can also try along the dam, that has great structure there and you will probably get into some perch. When i go i usually start at the north end and work my way down the channel looking for bites. We got lucky last saturday and got ontop of a nice bunch of perch and crappie, only caught 3 gills. But we didnt move at all; so be willing to move around if the bite is slow. As for bait, All 3 of the bluegill hit a white ratfinki tipped with wax worm. The perch and crappie were hitting just about any type of jig with a wax worm. We caught them off of some orange, pink, and green jammin jigs, and also off of white and pink ratfinkis. 
This is just my opinon but go early, before light and start fishing, we had most our fish from 7:30-9:00. it slowed down after that but we were getting enough bites to keep us entertained for another hour and half. Good luck! i'd like to know how you do.


----------



## Bama_Boy (Jan 23, 2013)

I did manage to make it out to Newton last Saturday. Slower than it was the week before. I was by myself and didn't move around too much. Only 3 other bodies on the lake at the same time, so it was really nice. Fog was so thick at times I couldn't even see 15 feet in front of me.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Bama_Boy said:


> I did manage to make it out to Newton last Saturday. Slower than it was the week before. I was by myself and didn't move around too much. Only 3 other bodies on the lake at the same time, so it was really nice. Fog was so thick at times I couldn't even see 15 feet in front of me.


At least you got out  I gotta find a day to head back up there a try again. I'm getting pretty antsy about musky fishing now though haha.


----------

